
Highest-resolution map of Antarctica ever produced - bookofjoe
https://www.newsweek.com/rema-map-antarctica-highest-resolution-ever-1113195
======
bookofjoe
Full map:
[http://www.maps.arcgis.com/apps/View/index.html?appid=86a972...](http://www.maps.arcgis.com/apps/View/index.html?appid=86a9728459aa4d18b4444b74d330832e/)

